# Zach Farmer Trumpet calls



## chpeterson (Jan 2, 2011)

Are these still available to buy ? If so where from ? If not what are other recomended types of Trumpet calls? Thanks so much for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 2, 2011)

Rev Zach doesn't build many. I'm not even sure if he is taking orders. (IF) you can find one for sale on the secondary market, prepare to spend a lot of $$$

I ordered mine in '03 and got it in Dec '09................Good luck.

I would direct you to fellow Tennessean L. F. Cox if you are looking for a top notch trumpet caller with a reasonable wait time for delivery.


----------



## silentK (Jan 3, 2011)

no better trumpet out there than a cOx...


----------



## ccleroy (Jan 3, 2011)

Very long waiting list for Rev.Zach's Trumpets


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 3, 2011)

Frank Cox in Memphis, TN.


----------



## chpeterson (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks to all ! I will try to connect with Mr. Cox ! Good luck this season.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 3, 2011)

And to you Sir!! 

Welcome to Woody's and the friendliest Turkey page out here!!

PM gobblinglawyer if you need more help - he is the best source here for Custom call info. He knows his stuff.


----------



## Hobie (Jan 4, 2011)

silentK said:


> no better trumpet out there than a cOx...



I second what K said


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 4, 2011)

Zach makes some nice calls, but he uses a call differently from most folks.  Frank makes an excellent call that is very easy to use and, like others in this thread, I highly recommend them.  One other maker that you might want to check out is Herb Hornstra, he makes a great, easy to use trumpet.  He doesn't shape his calls on a lathe, unlike most others.  The call in my avatar in one of Herb's.


----------



## Gadget (Jan 6, 2011)

Ralph Permar is another to look at, call him and he'll demonstrate some great trumpet calling. Probably no wait time either.

He'll be in Nashville


http://www.customcalls.com/callmakers/turkey/permar/permar.htm


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ralph*



Gadget said:


> Ralph Permar is another to look at, call him and he'll demonstrate some great trumpet calling. Probably no wait time either.
> 
> He'll be in Nashville
> 
> ...



Ralph Makes a fine caller ....i was a judge at the first tom turpin award in 2004....his call was awsome...Ron


----------



## Gadget (Jan 7, 2011)

Turkeydoghunter said:


> Ralph Makes a fine caller ....i was a judge at the first tom turpin award in 2004....his call was awsome...Ron




Didn't he win it again for the 4th time last year? I didn't make it last year.


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Jan 7, 2011)

KP calls kenny pedlahore makes a killer call


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 7, 2011)

So does Craig Scott of Muddpuppi Game  Calls. Very reasonable and easy to run.


----------



## Newman (Jan 9, 2011)

Gadget said:


> Didn't he win it again for the 4th time last year? I didn't make it last year.




No- Lon Trice won the turned barrel trumpet last year.  Ralph won in the decorative trumpet, and if I remember right, with a Jordan type caller in that division.


----------



## gblrklr (Jan 9, 2011)

Newman said:


> No- Lon Trice won the turned barrel trumpet last year.  Ralph won in the decorative trumpet, and if I remember right, with a Jordan type caller in that division.



I recently used one of Lon's trumpets and was pretty impressed.  While a sample size of using one for 10 minutes might not allow me to recommend it, I will try to pick one up sometime soon.


----------

